# So i have 2 new chihuahuas.....



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

BUT,,,i only get to keep one. I was minding my own business,,,reading the newspaper, when i saw the one thing that catches my eyes "CHIHUAHUA PUPPIES FOR SALE". So i called. 
GUESS WHAT?? Turns out that they are Kimmie and Andy's grandsons! I sold a female puppy to this lady 2 years ago and these are her puppies. Their mom grew up to be only 4lbs and she was bred to this little bitty tiny 3 lb male. I rushed right out and bought both of them! THEY ARE SOOOO CUTE!!
Well hubby brought up a good point. We already have Max, Andy and Boomer. So i agreed i would resale one of them. It was a hard decision so i let my daughter and hubby do the choosing on which one we would keep. They've been calling him Butter because he's cream colored but i don't know if the name will stick. 
I feel sad in my heart that i can't keep both but hubby is right, we don't need so many males. I think i'm gonna make it mandatory that anyone i sell a puppy to has to join chi-people and post pics often. Can i put that in a contract? :lol: 
I will post pics later.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I know I shouldn't be shocked. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

:shock: Gosh, I think I have lost count!! LOL How many is that for the time being at least... 14? That is so neat though that the pups turned out to be family!!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations on your chi's! I'm sure you'll find a good home for the puppy you have to sell. It's a shame I can't buy him. Good luck!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Well let's see,,i have to name them anymore to get a head count.
1.Allie
2.Kimmie
3.Andy
4.Kaydee
5.Hollie
6.Emmie
7.Jolie
8.Boomer
9.Max
10.Jenna
11.Lola
12. little "Butter"
13. The other brother i've been calling Teeny Boy.
Get this..Allie is the little puppies GREAT GRANDMOTHER. Is that not a hoot?
That must make her feel so old! :lol: 

UPDATE: There is a lady who has put a deposit on Teeny boy this morning. And guess what?? She says she has been coming here!! I don't know who she is yet (on here) but am waiting to hear back from her. How exciting!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

That's great news...congratulations! I love the name Butter too. You sure have a full house!! Can't wait to hear who the new chi mom is to the other little guy.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Cindie that's great that the lady who put down the deposit visits here! It's nice to be able to keep in touch and see how the pup is doing! (Angel's right here and says to say hi!) Wow... it really is one big happy family!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

chimommy said:


> Cindie that's great that the lady who put down the deposit visits here! It's nice to be able to keep in touch and see how the pup is doing! (Angel's right here and says to say hi!) Wow... it really is one big happy family!


Omg! You know what this means? Angel is an aunt! :lol: Aunt Angel...has a ring to it doesn't it?! :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay I need to see pictures of both pups


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I didn't even think about that! LOL I like that!!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok,,,here's some pics. I'm, going to go ahead and post their pic here rather than in a new thread..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg woman do you ever stop :?: ( ok ok i'm just sooooo jealous  )
i love them both ............


kisses nat


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG!!! They are so adorable!! I would never be able to choose!! Which one did you decide on?? I love the solid cream one!!!! But the little chocolate & tan? is adorable too!!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG....you are so lucky! I can't imagine having that many ch's, I'd be in heaven. Those pups are toooooo cute! Once, they were in my house, I'd have to keep them both. hehe


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I think post like these should be banned
for one: I always want another 
for two: I always get a feel sorry for myself moment
for three: I get all motherly and maternal
and for four: THEY ARE SO DAM CUTE....

LOL    

Only kidding I love to see everyone's chi's


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG They are adorable!!!!!!!!! Give em lots of huggies and kissies from their Aunt Angel and me!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

they're the sweetest lil pups!!


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

*Hello everyone!*

Hi guys, I'm the one who just placed a deposit on Cindie's puppy (the chocolate one)! I haven't made many posts in your forum but I've been lurking for weeks, and reading everything and looking at all the wonderful pictures...

The funniest part is that I've been on here for awhile, but I found Cindie's puppy on Puppyfinder, and instantly fell in love, without knowing she was a Chi People member! So now I get to post pics of him growing up, just like she wanted, LOL. 

Isn't it funny how you can look for a puppy for weeks and weeks, being totally indecisive about it, then all of a sudden, BAM! You find one that you just know is THE ONE? That's what happened for me.. 

It's nice to meet you all, I can't wait to bring the little guy home so I can put up some pictures! In fact, here is one that Cindie showed me, the one I fell for, LOL, I hope she doesn't mind me reposting it here, I am just in AWE of how cute he is. (Hope this works!)


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice to meet you too! Welcome!!! 

You're new pup is such a cutie pie!! And you're getting him from a wonderful lady who loves her chis with all her heart. :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Hello everyone!*



LeeBroadway said:


> Hi guys, I'm the one who just placed a deposit on Cindie's puppy (the chocolate one)! I haven't made many posts in your forum but I've been lurking for weeks, and reading everything and looking at all the wonderful pictures...
> 
> The funniest part is that I've been on here for awhile, but I found Cindie's puppy on Puppyfinder, and instantly fell in love, without knowing she was a Chi People member! So now I get to post pics of him growing up, just like she wanted, LOL.
> 
> ...





Small small world :shock:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome to the site! What a beautiful little puppy!  You'll find that we're one big happy family here --- and we're always growing!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> They've been calling him Butter because he's cream colored but i don't know if the name will stick.


Okay, you're nuts.

I highlighted that sentence because I wanted you to realize how punny you were... "Butter" ... "name will *stick*"... stick 'o butter!! :lol: :lol: 

You've lost your mind.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Hello everyone!*



LeeBroadway said:


> Hi guys, I'm the one who just placed a deposit on Cindie's puppy (the chocolate one)! I haven't made many posts in your forum but I've been lurking for weeks, and reading everything and looking at all the wonderful pictures...
> 
> The funniest part is that I've been on here for awhile, but I found Cindie's puppy on Puppyfinder, and instantly fell in love, without knowing she was a Chi People member! So now I get to post pics of him growing up, just like she wanted, LOL.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! No wonder you fell in love with that little guy. He's adorable!!!!!! Are you changing his name or will he forever be Teeny Boy? :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

WAIT a minute... I didn't read the whole thread... CINDIE'S GETTING RID OF A CHOCOLATE CHI??? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

She HAS lost her mind. Completely.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a beautiful little boy...congrats!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't believe you're letting the chocolate chi go either! :shock: They're both very cute, but the chocolate one just made my heart sigh! :love10: 

Congrats on your new additions! But I do have a question ... how will the breeding work since many are related?!?


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*awwwwwwwwwwwh what a cute chia story*

Wow, that is the coolest and cutest story. That is great chia people buying from other chia people. Great and to know they have a forever home. Kinda makes you warm and tingle inside. lol cute puppy by the way congrads.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> I can't believe you're letting the chocolate chi go either! :shock: They're both very cute, but the chocolate one just made my heart sigh! :love10:
> 
> Congrats on your new additions! But I do have a question ... how will the breeding work since many are related?!?


LOL! I knew someone was going to ask that... well, Jenna and Lola aren't related to anyone. Allie and Kimmie aren't related. Allie is Andy's mother. Andy and Kimmie mated and had the little female i sold to a lady in a neighboring town. She bred that little dog and got these two little puppies. So, Andy and Kimmie are their grandparents, Allie is their great grandmother. Jenna and Lola aren't related to any of them. Max isn't related to anyone. Boomer is their uncle. he he.."_Uncle Boomer"_... :lol: :lol: 
Anyway, believe me, i won't be breeding relatives. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

She's not "getting rid" of him, haha.. she's being kind enough to let ME take him home!  

He IS just adorable, I'm too excited! 

And I have no idea what to name him yet, so I'm open to suggestions, but maybe I'll make a post in the naming area for that?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

That would be very hard for me to keep up with!! It makes my head hurt just thinking about it!  I'd have to write their family trees on their backs with a sharpie so that I would remember who to let get their groove on and who not to let! :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Anyway, believe me, i won't be breeding relatives. :lol: :lol:


Someone had to ask... I mean, you ARE in Oklahoma. :shock: 

<running away>

And Lee, Cindie has a crush on my boy and she's got a million (literally, almost) white/cream chis... I just find it interesting it's him that she's letting him go. 

I'm glad he's going to a home where he'll get the proper respect he deserves and away from that mean old Cindie with her chi-prejudices. :lol:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

LeeBroadway said:


> She's not "getting rid" of him, haha.. she's being kind enough to let ME take him home!
> 
> He IS just adorable, I'm too excited!
> 
> And I have no idea what to name him yet, so I'm open to suggestions, but maybe I'll make a post in the naming area for that?


Oh yes! Do that! I know this sounds like a weird name, but I vote for Java. I look at him and think of a Mocha coffee ... but since we've already got a Mocha (jamoka) on the board, Java is a nice substitute! :coffee2:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> WAIT a minute... I didn't read the whole thread... CINDIE'S GETTING RID OF A CHOCOLATE CHI??? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> She HAS lost her mind. Completely.



Well dad gum it, first you get onto me because i can't stop collecting chihuahuas, then i get in trouble for parting with one of them.  Besides, i didn't do the picking,,,i couldn't. Crap, i'd have 200 chihuahuas if it were within my means to take care of them. I am a sucker for those sweet little faces.  Do you have any idea how hard it's going to be for me to let him go now that he's been under my roof?  sniffle sniffle. Besides, i can't keep ALL the chocolates and i already have Boot-ner boy! :toothy3:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, believe me, i won't be breeding relatives. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Oh shush.....( Lee,,pay her no mind,,,,she loves me and besides she knows they may find her hog tied in the closet someday with amnesia because somebody kloncked her on the head and Cooper mysteriously missing,,,,)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> Oh shush.....( Lee,,pay her no mind,,,,she loves me and besides she knows they may find her hog tied in the closet someday with amnesia because somebody kloncked her on the head and Cooper mysteriously missing,,,,)


Cooper being missing wouldn't be a mystery. Ardmore Oklahoma is where he'd be. And remember, I know where you live!! :shock: <waving at Boomer>

I can practice my hog tying skills, too, you know.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

:angel9:


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi LEE and welcome to the forum! :wave: 
We are all chi addicts, we are all crazy and we would all have a hundred chihuahuas if we possibly could.What a doll that chocolate is...you are so lucky.....Jolies mom is like the best chi-mom ever..lol I cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, chi predjudices or no chi predjudices (LOL), I am glad she decided to part with the chocolate guy. The cream one has a precious little face, but I am so in love with Teeny's colors. They are just too perfect. 

You guys are a hoot! :lol:


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Congratulations to you both on your new Chi babies!!I think they are both adorable!!


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Lee! I am Cindie's daughter, Ami. You are going to love little chocolate guy. I'm to one who started calling the cream boy "Butter". I don't know why - it just popped into my head and I think its a perfect name for him. My daddy thinks so too so I bet the name will "stick" (LOL at Cheryl for pointing out that pun!) regardless of what Mom thinks. 

I've been calling the chocolate one (ie your new baby) Count Chocula and tonight my six year old called him "CoCo". Trust me - you are going to be so happy with him. He is the sweetest little thing ever. He wags his cute little tail and gives all kinds of kisses. He and Butter are so sweet and little and just plain precious. When mom asked me which one she should keep I kind of did an eeney meeny miney moe type of thing and chose Butter because he had his tail curled up so tightly over his back. Its impossible to choose which of those boys is the cutest. Butter is a love bug and CoCo is a snuggle bunny.

You are going to love him!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:shock:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

They are both gorgeous! Awww tooo cute! Welcome to the board Lee!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I want the puppies!!! All of them, any of them, I don't care!

The chocolate one was sooooo cute. I saw the first pic and was like, "What?! How could she let THAT one go?!" Then I saw Mr. Butter and melted. (I'm surprised nobody got that pun in yet  )

I want some more Chis. But Josie'd never had it. She's insecure :lol: . She lays in the floor and cries any time I hold Ryan. Big baby.

But anyway, yes, your Chis are GORGEOUS (all of them, really!) and I'm gald that the C boy is going to a good home. And I extend a welcome to his new mommy, as well.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I look at them all cuddled together in their little warm, expensive, high class box :lol: and feel a stab in my heart that i'm letting teeny boy go to another home. Both he and Butter are going to be unhappy about that. And that makes me unhappy. But what makes me happy is i'm going to do what i said i would do and that's help people get a sweet little healthy, well loved and well started chihuahua.
Ya'll know how i feel about my babies....maybe i should send all potential new owners here for an interview to determine if they are acceptable people to own a beloved chihuahua!?


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I know how much your babies mean to you. Most definitely. It almost killed me taking Angel home with me that day because I know how much you love her. ((hugs))

You know, that isn't a bad idea... then the potential buyers could do a little further research at the same time!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and no way you could have resisted that puppy! You are human


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Those two babies are soooooooooo cute!!!! I love them both but the choccy one melted my heart! Welcome to his new mummy! :wave:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> ....maybe i should send all potential new owners here for an interview to determine if they are acceptable people to own a beloved chihuahua!?


Haha! That's a great idea! You could get a new forum dedicated to it and everything. We can see through all the lies. You know we can. :wink:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Cooper said:


> WAIT a minute... I didn't read the whole thread... CINDIE'S GETTING RID OF A CHOCOLATE CHI??? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> She HAS lost her mind. Completely.


lol!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I was minding my own business,,,reading the newspaper, when i saw the one thing that catches my eyes "CHIHUAHUA PUPPIES FOR SALE".


yeaaaahhh right :roll: 
thats what they all say!!!


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been reading as much as I can here in preparation, you guys are a wealth of knowledge! 

So Angel is.. my puppy's aunt? I'm confused, LOL. 

But I went to school in upstate NY, neat!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, Angel is his aunt. She is Kimmie's daughter who is your baby's grandma.  Nice to know extended family!!  

We lived in Oklahoma at the time Angel came to us and then received military orders to move to NY last June (Watertown area). Hubby is stationed at Ft Drum in a small air force unit. He grew up in Saratoga Springs so this is like being back home for him.


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, Saratoga Springs is a lovely town, and Watertown is just a little north of Syracuse where my boyfriend lives. I've spent a LOT of time there! I went to school in Ithaca, I'm always telling people how pretty the countryside is up there, a REAL change from the Midwest.  We used to go to the Adirondacks this time of year and climb one of the (wimpier) mountains, LOL.. very pretty up there!

Angel's such a cutie, looks like all the relatives of my puppy are just adorable!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep it is really pretty up here. Right now it is nothing but cold rain though with a chance for snow tonight. I have been promised that they take good care of the roads up here so I'm hoping that's true. LOL!!

Oh yes, your little one is coming from a good gene pool.  Kimmie is such a beauty herself. Ami's Chew-baby is an adorable little guy and is Angel's older brother and your baby's Uncle. And of course we cannot forget little Boomer who is also an uncle and Angel's little brother. You're gonna love him sooooo much!!!!


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

They do take good care of the roads in my experience.. but I will tell you the winters there are the one things I do NOT miss, LOL.. they seem to last for a good 6 months, and I kid you not, one year when I came back to Syracuse from Christmas break in January, they had cancelled school because it was deemed "dangerous" to wait for the bus.. the actual temperature was -15, and the wind chill was -30!! I could have DIED it was so cold! I mean we can have the occasional bout of nasty weather here in Kansas, but nothing like that... everytime I went outside and had to breathe the air, my lungs would start burning!!

I have to tell you I keep pinching myself about finding Cindie on Puppyfinder, and then finding out she was a member here, and getting to read all about her babies and their relatives! I mean I was hesitant about buying online in the first place, and some of the breeders on Puppyfind weren't striking the right note with me, so I am SO RELIEVED to have found this forum and everything else. Yay! Happy ending to the story of a LONG search!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

We spent a year in central Alaska so cold isn't too much of aconcern for me... although it will take some getting used to because it has been 9 years since I was there. LOL Good think I sprung for extra warm coats and still have my boots I had in Alaska!!  The actual temps there could drop to - 75. Actual temps! And they don't cancel school there for it because it is the norm there. Not fun walking to school in that. LOL!!

I'm glad you found Cindie too. You couldn't get a puppy from a more caring person. Her pups mean the world to her even after they go to new homes. She has the biggest heart. Sounds to me that it was fate that you found her on Puppyfinder!! That is so wonderful! 

Same thing sort of happened with me and Angel. I was looking into getting a chihuahua when out of the blue, Ami emailed me to tell me that Kimmie was expecting a litter soon. Angel was the only pup in the litter and couldn't have been more perfect.  And Ami and Cindie both gave me so much great advice that prepared me for Angel's homecoming. They are awesome and great friends. Angel's almost 10 months old now and is doing fabulously. Such a sweet and loving personality.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Chico's mama is from Saratoga Springs too and I'm from real close by, Schenectady. Small world, huh? :wave:


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

I think in the four years I was in the Syracuse area I went through 3 down coats, I just kept having to buy bigger and longer ones, LOL... but I've never done well with the cold anyways, I can sit in a 70-degree room and my fingers and toes will freeze. Hopefully you will fare better than I!

Yay, more upstate NY love from Rachael! I remember when I first moved there I kept getting Schenectady and Skaneateles mixed up, and I couldn't spell either for the life of me, LOL.. silly upstate NY names.

Puppy "fate" is so cool. :lol:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

They are too precious, keep them both! LOL. I was first confused when I saw your post on the box, I didn't know you had more puppies. :lol: This thread explains it all. What cuties.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I am always amazed at how many people I come across that are from upstate NY or at least lived here at one time or another. LOL Pretty popular place!


----------



## dptp29 (Oct 13, 2005)

sorry that u have to get rid of one. i now have 2 puppies one tiny tony chihuahua Taco and a jrt Angel they are so great together. this is kinda of subject but i was wanting to make a good cool free website to post pics and stuff anybody kno of any good free website builder web sites. and also on here i see people with pics of there dogs and the dogs names and these cool backgrounds and was wonderin how u do that?


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! What a great thread! I don't know where to start.....

Cindie, I don't know how you have survived this one! I don't know if I could give either of them up! 

Lee, welcome, welcome, welcome! Your new chi is soooo cute! Congrats and I can't wait to see more pics.

And last but not least, Yay! Angel is an Aunt! That is just too sweet!

This whole thread has put a permenant smile on my face!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

dptp29 said:


> i see people with pics of there dogs and the dogs names and these cool backgrounds and was wonderin how u do that?


Go to the "Siggy and Graphics" forum and post your request there. Someone will make you a Siggy and an Avatar.


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you for the big welcome, Jill, I can't wait to get some more pics up! Actually, I just can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome Lee...

You are 1 lucky new chi owner...I'm Jealous! :lol: 

Can't wait to see more pics and read updates

:wave:


----------

